

Snowden nominated for Nobel Peace Prize - cwaniak
http://www.voanews.com/content/nsa-leaker-edward-snowden-nominated-for-nobel-peace-prize/1840573.html

======
vonsydov
doesn't norway have an extradition treaty with US ?

